# Waxing a new board



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It'll probably have a factory wax on it which isn't likely to be good so yes it could do with a wax. Personally I ride my new boards for a day of and then wax them.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I just bought a new board. Does it come already waxed or do I need to do it?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


For all the new boards coming from the factory, usually you dont need to wax them.

Depending on the base, you can or not wax them when they are new. Ex: extruded bases should not be waxed when they are new.

A sintered base you can wax after 3 of 4 uses but it's not mandatory.

With a new sintered base board, i would use it at least 5 times before i wax them.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> For all the new boards coming from the factory, usually you dont need to wax them.
> 
> Depending on the base, you can or not wax them when they are new. Ex: extruded bases should not be waxed when they are new.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. 
Thanks. 
I just bought a 2016/2017 Rossi Angus Magtek. 


Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> For all the new boards coming from the factory, usually you dont need to wax them.
> 
> Depending on the base, you can or not wax them when they are new. Ex: extruded bases should not be waxed when they are new.
> 
> ...


So how do I know if it's a sintered base or a extruded base? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

2by2handsofblue said:


> So how do I know if it's a sintered base or a extruded base?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


It's on the description of the product.

Basically most of the beginner boards and some park boards have extruded base and they are also cheaper boards. These boards dont damage easily and they dont need a lot of waxing.
Sintered bases are more expensive and need frequent waxing.

Your board has a sintered base.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I find it differs board to board quite a bit. I have had some boards that had really good factory waxes, but not many. For example, I bought a new Capita Warpspeed this summer that is thirsty as hell. If the base looks white and hairy, wax it.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> It's on the description of the product.
> 
> Basically most of the beginner boards and some park boards have extruded base and they are also cheaper boards. These boards dont damage easily and they dont need a lot of waxing.
> Sintered bases are more expensive and need frequent waxing.
> ...


How often is often to wax a sintered base board? 
Every third riding or every other time your ride for example? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Alonzo said:


> If the base looks white and hairy, wax it.


Sounds like a girlfriend I had years ago...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> How often is often to wax a sintered base board?
> Every third riding or every other time your ride for example?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


It will vary on how hard you ride and what kind of snow you are riding on.

Man made ice crystals, I don't go more than 3 days, sometimes less if it is really icy.

Mother Natures Powder, sometimes as long as 5 days.

Just keep an eye on your board, as mentioned, white starts to show, time to give her a little TLC, wax on.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

ctoma said:


> Sounds like a girlfriend I had years ago...


Hahahaha as it should

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> It's on the description of the product.
> 
> These boards dont damage easily and they dont need a lot of waxing.
> Sintered bases are more expensive and need frequent waxing.
> ...


This is backwards IMO...

- Extruded is softer and therefore damages easier than sintered
- Extruded sucks at holding onto its wax, thus need to be waxed more frequently to avoid having to walk in the flats
- If both are completely bone dry, extruded will suck a bit less, but it reaches its sucking point much sooner

When to wax: when you notice that on the flats you have to unstrap and skate further and further back from where you are used to. Otherwise, it does not matter much in normal conditions (spring slush is a different story), and most people overthink it.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

jerry gnarcia said:


> This is backwards IMO...
> 
> - Extruded is softer and therefore damages easier than sintered
> - Extruded sucks at holding onto its wax, thus need to be waxed more frequently to avoid having to walk in the flats
> ...


I google it and it seems it's not

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Both are made with polyethylene pellets. Extruded they are melted together and therefore have no spaces in between the pellets therefore making the base non porous and wax penetrate so well.
Sintered those pellets are pressed together with lots of force and there would be little microscopic spaces between the pellets making the board more porous and able to hold more wax.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

jerry gnarcia said:


> This is backwards IMO...
> 
> - Extruded is softer and therefore damages easier than sintered
> - Extruded sucks at holding onto its wax, thus need to be waxed more frequently to avoid having to walk in the flats
> ...


Jerry, I'm 99.99% positive that you have it backwards. @OP, enjoy your board and wax it every few days out like Oldman suggested.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I generally wax my board on every third or 4th time I go up the mountain. 
Usually ride for about 4hrs.


Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

jerry gnarcia said:


> This is backwards IMO...
> 
> - Extruded is softer and therefore damages easier than sintered
> - Extruded sucks at holding onto its wax, thus need to be waxed more frequently to avoid having to walk in the flats
> - If both are completely bone dry, extruded will suck a bit less, but it reaches its sucking point much sooner


Sorry but you have it backwards. 

That's why there are some park boards that use extruded base, they are more durable and easier to fix. They are also slower than the sintered bases. 

You can wax an extruded base everyday and it wont make any difference if you compare it with a waxed sintered base. 
Also if an extruded base lacks wax, it goes much faster than an unwaxed sintered base board. You can damage a sintered base if you dont wax it and that does not happen with an extruded base.

As other people already mentioned here, the main reason is that extruded bases are melted instead of pressed like the sintered bases are.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Just google it.
Johnny c is right

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> Sorry but you have it backwards.
> 
> That's why there are some park boards that use extruded base, they are more durable and easier to fix. They are also slower than the sintered bases.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm not gonna spend time on this argument, but you're straight up wrong on durability. That's settled science. Sintered makes a harder and more durable base, period. This isn't even a question.

The only reason any board uses extruded is to save costs.

Yes, extruded is easier to repair. You can't re-sinter a patch. You can only drip more ptex on it. The other half of your post is literally repeating what I just said 

Neither extruded nor sintered are melted. The original plastic beads are of course, but extrusion is just the process of squeezing it out of a tube...the opening in this case being shaped flat like a base. Sintering heats the plastic up and sprays it with a lot of pressure, causing it to stick together. If you've seen a 3d printer in action, that is a form of sintering.

And ROFL no you aren't gonna damage a board by not waxing it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> It will vary on how hard you ride and what kind of snow you are riding on.
> 
> Man made ice crystals, I don't go more than 3 days, sometimes less if it is really icy.
> 
> ...


Or just wax whenever you feel like. A board with white spots on the base won't disintegrate. It'll just become bit slower. It'll still slide down a hill. If you're not into gaining/maintaining + on speed? One can go with months of use and not waxing. 
It's bit of a religion thing. Like polishing cars. Some think it's super important, some don't care. My boards rarely see wax, and I still have fun on the slopes


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, I am one of those guys who waxes his car.

:grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Yes, I am one of those guys who waxes his car.
> 
> :grin:


Guess what? My car gets washed by...? Rain.
:wink:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I just bought a new board. Does it come already waxed or do I need to do it?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Wax it if you feel like it. Don't if you don't...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I always feel more connected to my board when I wax it


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just like with waxing cars,....

I love a freshly waxed ride. However,... Not so fond of actually doing the waxing. 

I've evolved into a regimen of doing a full on, complete, thorough wax & scrape once or twice a season with any number of quicky "crayon" waxes in between. The latter seems to liven up the speed of the board just fine and it requires little or no scrapping. I can do it in the hotel & not leave a mess to get charged for! :grin:


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

In my experience, extruded vs sintered bases don't have much difference in durability. They both get scratched up and dinged in similar fashion. Sintered bases do seem to hold up a little better to really intense hits, but generally I think people overhype this issue. There may be something to the idea that melted plastic becomes molecularly weaker than plastic that's forced through a mold at less than melting temperatures, but I may also be talking out of my ass here. Where the major differences lie is wax absorption and ease of repair. Extruded bases are easier to fix because you can just melt ptex onto them, thereby essentially repairing them in the same manner as it's made, i.e. melting. When you repair a sintered base in this manner, the portion that you repair becomes extruded. Fixing a sintered base the right way is a much more time and money intensive process. Overall, extruded boards/skis tend to be cheaper and easier to fix BUUUUUT other than that, it's really user preference. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

This is my last post here because I really don like "Trump" facts or "trumped" facts, aka made up facts, aka alternative truths.



jerry gnarcia said:


> Nah, I'm not gonna spend time on this argument, but you're straight up wrong on durability. That's settled science. Sintered makes a harder and more durable base, period. This isn't even a question.


No, not true this is why many park boards have extruded bases, not only because of the cost but because they are durable and much more resistant to damage.



jerry gnarcia said:


> Neither extruded nor sintered are melted creating a smooth, clean surface.


Another "Trump" fact: In extruded bases, polyethylene pellets are melted together at high temperatures. Just google for the info and it's everywhere.



jerry gnarcia said:


> The original plastic beads are of course, but extrusion is just the process of squeezing it out of a tube...the opening in this case being shaped flat like a base. Sintering heats the plastic up and sprays it with a lot of pressure, causing it to stick together. If you've seen a 3d printer in action, that is a form of sintering.


Sintered base the polyethylene pellets are not melted together but they are crushed together by a presser therefore creating a much more porous surface than the extruded base. The smooth surface is then achieved by waxing the board to cover the porous surface. 



jerry gnarcia said:


> And ROFL no you aren't gonna damage a board by not waxing it.


Another fake, alternative fact. You can damage a sintered base if you don't wax it simply because its a porous surface and being so it can be permeable to water, damaging the base on the long run. 
Check your facts. Use google. Reject fake news.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Lol ok we get it, chief... you don't like Trump. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Lol ok we get it, chief... you don't like Trump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Actually I do like the guy, not the right choice to do the current job he's doing, but I do like him.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> This is my last post here because I really don like "Trump" facts or "trumped" facts, aka made up facts, aka alternative truths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...much...nonsense...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow this ones still going? Is it snowing yet?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It is in Montana... Heard they got 21 inches


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> Actually I do like the guy, not the right choice to do the current job he's doing, but I do like him.


While we're being political, there really wasn't a better option. As has been the case with many of our elections, he was the least terrible choice of all terrible choices. Personally I would have gone with Kasich, but the good guys never get far. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> So...much...nonsense...


Yeah, this guy is a bad combination of arrogant and wrong. Seriously could not be more wrong on nearly every point. That's the problem with using google, you just find people repeating what they don't understand, like what will happen if anybody finds his posts.

I would love to see the machine that can sinter using pellets 

At least it's his last post here


----------

